# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Votre choix sur la Bannire anime www.developpez.com

## Marc Lussac

*Version 1* (Larkine)



*Version 2*



*Version 3*



*Version 4* (Hugo)


NOUVEAU *Version 5* (Hugo)


NOUVEAU *Version 6* (Hugo)


Versions 5 et 6 remontes ici pour comparer (le sondage est foutu mais c'est pas grave)


Merci de *voter* pour votre prfre

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::merci::

----------


## SheikYerbouti

Les images font trop penser  une pub IBM...

les dveloppeurs ont plutt le look t-shirt, baskettes, non ?

----------


## cchatelain

> Les images font trop penser  une pub IBM...
> 
> les dveloppeurs ont plutt le look t-shirt, baskettes, non ?


  :8O:  ha bon ? a dpend dans quelle socit   ::lol::

----------


## netah25

> Les images font trop penser  une pub IBM...
> 
> les dveloppeurs ont plutt le look t-shirt, baskettes, non ?


Tous comme *c_chatelain* je pense que ca depend ou, dans ma boite c'est pas vraiment le cas...

----------


## gege2061

> Envoy par SheikYerbouti
> 
> Les images font trop penser  une pub IBM...
> 
> les dveloppeurs ont plutt le look t-shirt, baskettes, non ?
> 
> 
>   ha bon ? a dpend dans quelle socit


bah peut tre mais si on fait de la pub avec des personnes classe, la chute va tre violente quand ils vont visiter la taverne  ::lol::

----------


## Olivier Regnier

J'ai slectionn ces images sur Getty Images. Ce stock photo est utilis par des webdesigners comme par exemple 2advanced donc il est fort possible qu'elles soient utilises ailleurs.

Vous pouvez galement proposer vos photos ?  ::roll::

----------


## Webman

> Les images font trop penser  une pub IBM...
> 
> les dveloppeurs ont plutt le look t-shirt, baskettes, non ?


Salut,

Ouais mais bon si on "se la joue" Silicon Valley ca fait pas trop "pro", je trouve que ces photos apportent un petite touche "pro" aux bannires, je ne suis pas sr que quelqu'un en basket, casquette et t-shirt soit d'un trs bel effet  ::lol::   :;): . Ma prfrence va  la version 3 (sur les autres il a un air de reprsentant (je prcise je n'ai rien contre cette profession  :;):  ), et aussi  la 4 car elle est simple mais efficace: logo + texte  ::): .

Voil mon avis sur la chose.

 ::):

----------


## Abalalojik

Je trouve que la plus simple est selon moi la plus efficace, si on y montre des gens on donne une image trop prcise, donc la dernire permet d'attirer tous les dveloppeurs.

----------


## Johnbob

Personnellement, j'aime bien ce qui a t fait mais la police utilise ne me plait pas.

Je propose ce type de bannire (ce ne sont pas des gifs anims, je ne sais pas faire, je suis dbutant sur paint shop pro)




Le tout, c'est de trouver une belle police... Il y en a plein sur ce site si vous voulez essayer

----------


## netah25

Les bannire de * Gaara*  sont assez sympa...

le logo est plus actuel je trouve !

----------


## ovh

Moi je prfre la version 4 mais avec le logo en 3D  ::D:

----------


## Invit

moi aussi je trouve que la bannire n 4 avec le logo propos par Gaara serait un bon compromis  ::D:

----------


## netah25

> moi aussi je trouve que la bannire n 4 avec le logo propos par Gaara serait un bon compromis


exactement  --> + 1

----------


## Marc Lussac

Maquette pliz  8)

----------


## doof

Les personnages sur les logos me font fuir direct, ca doit etre leur cot VRP, j'ai l'impression qu'ils veulent me vendre quelquechose => impression de site commercial.

----------


## KibitO

Un logo, pas d'exibition pour "vendre", c'est parfait ! G vot 4.

----------


## khany

> Moi je prfre la version 4 mais avec le logo en 3D


+1 aussi car j'apprcie pas trop qu'on associe dvp  un visage et je prfre le logo de Gaara   ::wink::

----------


## Johnbob

> Maquette pliz  8)


Euh, je l'aurais bien faite mais je sais pas faire les gifs anims (sans compter que je suis au boulot). Est-ce que Hugo est partant pour refaire sa bannire en changeant le logo (je l'ai pris ici) ?

----------


## Olivier Regnier

> Envoy par Marc Lussac
> 
> Maquette pliz  8)
> 
> 
> Euh, je l'aurais bien faite mais je sais pas faire les gifs anims (sans compter que je suis au boulot). Est-ce que Hugo est partant pour refaire sa bannire en changeant le logo (je l'ai pris ici) ?


Si je comprends ce que veut dire Marc  ::lol::  on veux le fichier source.  ::wink::

----------


## Johnbob

Arf, je savais pas que les gifs avaient des fichiers sources  :8O: .
S'agit-il du fichier spcifique  Paint Shop Pro (extension ".psp") ? Le problme c'est qu'il y en a qui travaillent avec Photo Shop, d'autres avec The Gimp... Je suis perdu  ::oops::  Vous voulez quoi ? je l'enverrai par mail...

----------


## Olivier Regnier

> Arf, je savais pas que les gifs avaient des fichiers sources .


  ::lol::   ::lol:: 




> S'agit-il du fichier spcifique  Paint Shop Pro (extension ".psp") ? Le problme c'est qu'il y en a qui travaillent avec Photo Shop, d'autres avec The Gimp... Je suis perdu  Vous voulez quoi ? je l'enverrai par mail...


Nous avons besoin du fichier sur lequel tu as ralis ta bannire  :;):

----------


## Katyucha

Pareil, je vote pour le logo 4!
Moins pub, je me la pte IBM. 

De plus, le logo s'incrira mieux dans la tte des gens qu'un pauvre personnage.

----------


## sjrd

Mme chose : la 4 avec le logo 3D  ::):

----------


## gege2061

> Mme chose : la 4 avec le logo 3D


+1 j'ai vot pour le 4 mais le logo 3D est sympa!

----------


## mathieu

> Mme chose : la 4 avec le logo 3D


pareil, j'ai choisi la bannire 4 mais je prfre le logo de *garaa* mais comme il serait plus cohrent de mettre le logo officiel donc pourquoi pas utiliser le logo 3D comme logo officiel ?

----------


## SheikYerbouti

J'aimerais tout de mme ajouter que je ne vois pas pourquoi on continue d'associer l'image d'un gars en costume sombre/cravate avec l'ide de professionalisme.

comm s'il fallait obligatoirement se travestir d'un costume  la men-in-black pour devenir, de facto, professionel !

----------


## Nono40

> J'aimerais tout de mme ajouter que je ne vois pas pourquoi on continue d'associer l'image d'un gars en costume sombre/cravate avec l'ide de professionalisme.


Dans mon mtier ( automatisme / info industrielle ) c'est mme le contraire. Celui qui dbarque en costard, c'est celui qui "ne veut pas se salir" et donc ne peut pas faire son boulot  fond. Dans la pluspart des usines les cravates sont mme interdites.   ::P:  

Sinon : je vote 4 avec logo 3D.

----------


## cyberzoide



----------


## gege2061

::P:

----------


## Johnbob

cyberzode, tu cartonnes  ::ccool:: 

(J'aurais vu le logo un poil plus gros quitte  le faire dpasser mais sinon c'est nickel)

----------


## sjrd

Trs beau ! Je veux celui-l  ::D:

----------


## Invit

nickel !!! *BRAVO cyberzoide* et  ::merci::   ::ccool::

----------


## netah25

> nickel !!! *BRAVO cyberzoide* et


+1

----------


## Pouic

Exactement !
Celui de cyberzoide sans hsiter !   ::bravo::  
(mais peut etre effectivement un poil plus gros, le logo, mais je chipotte  ::):  )

Ceux avec des gens en costard font trop "commerciaux"  mon gout... (mais ce n'est que mon avis  :;):  )

----------


## lil_jam63

J'avais fais un truc vite fais ft un temps  ::): . 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=268907 
Mais j'avoue qu'elle n'est pas forcement cohrente avec le reste mais peut tre qu'on peux reprendre quelques trucs et mixer le tout pour en sortir quelque chose qui plaira  tous le monde suivant les remarques et ides.

----------


## Pouic

> J'avais fais un truc vite fais ft un temps . 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=268907 
> Mais j'avoue qu'elle n'est pas forcement cohrente avec le reste mais peut tre qu'on peux reprendre quelques trucs et mixer le tout pour en sortir quelque chose qui plaira  tous le monde suivant les remarques et ides.


Il est mort ton lien   ::?:

----------


## lil_jam63

Dsol, petite erreur dans le lien, je poste ici pour ceux qui ne peuvent y accder.

----------


## Marc Lussac

NOUVEAU *Version 5* (Hugo)


Hugo, le texte orange est il pas un peu trop pale ou fin ?

Ca serais pas mieux de le "renforcer" un peu comme dans  :

*Version 1* (andy)


?

----------


## netah25

> Dsol, petite erreur dans le lien, je poste ici pour ceux qui ne peuvent y accder.


L'ensemble est tres joli, cependant j'ai peur que le lecture soit difficile a cause du fond tres color, mais vraiment tres tres joli !!  ::ccool::

----------


## KibitO

Faite un effet non blanc sur le logo, une criture plus lisible et c'est trs bien.

----------


## Higgins

J'ai vot 3 mais finalement, je prfre celui de Lil_jam63 (en plus lisible  ::wink::  )

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Envoy par lil_jam63
> 
> Dsol, petite erreur dans le lien, je poste ici pour ceux qui ne peuvent y accder.


Le probleme de ce genre de bannire, c'est que je je pense pas que cela soit l'idal pour pouvoir faire dfiler beaucoup de texte tout en ayant quelque chose de "lger"  voir et en poids.

----------


## Glob

La 4.

Les 1-3 a fait boys band, r'gardez comme on bien coiffs! Et, comme dj dit, a fait IBM.

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Suite  ces discussions, je propose :

NOUVEAU *Version 5* (Hugo)



Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## netah25

> NOUVEAU *Version 5* (Hugo)
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Tres bien, simple et efficace, a l'image de ce forum !!

----------


## Marc Lussac

Bon c'est une nouvelle version de Hugo avec un texte plus lisible :

NOUVEAU *Version 6* (Hugo)


Je pense qu'on est bon l ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Cette bannire est en test sur les rubriques :
- Club : http://blog.developpez.com/?blog=18
- Blogs : http://blog.developpez.com/

Qu'en pensez-vous ?   ::):

----------


## KibitO

A dcaler encore plus vers la droite et c'est parfait.

----------


## matrix788

Moi, je suis partant aussi pour cette version 6.

edit : j'aimerais souligner le fait que la bannire affiche les 3 pts de suspension, les virgules, mais aucun Point unique pour terminer les phrases.  ::roll::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pas de points en ce qui me concerne.... ngatif

----------


## mathieu

> edit : j'aimerais souligner le fait que la bannire affiche les 3 pts de suspension, les virgules, mais aucun Point unique pour terminer les phrases.


pour tre pointielleux, ce ne sont pas de phrases puisque il n'y a pas de verbes mais il s'agit de (sous-)titres donc pas de point final

----------


## Luc Hermitte

Je n'aime pas les trucs qui bougent. Cela me distrait et m'incite  faire des right-click -> adblock.  ::(: 
Soit, un grand dlai, c'est mieux.

Sinon, celle de lil_jam est jolie, mais peu dans le thme (graphique) du site. Et puis sobre c'est bien.


...Mes 2 centimes

----------


## Idle

moi j'aime bien la v6 aussi  :;): 
mais juste un truc : augmenter un poil le dlai de dfilement, j'trouve ca un peu rapidos (peut-tre la fatigue remarquez)
++ & continuez comme ca  ::D:

----------


## FRED.G

Version 6 pour moi. Bravo aux artistes.  ::ccool:: 

PS: c'est moi qui ai ajout la version 6 en premire page  ::ange::

----------


## Giovanny Temgoua

La 6 me plat bien  aussi  ::wink::

----------


## badrou

celui de lil_jam63 est bien attirant 
et pour le 6eme de hugo est aussi tres  bien lisible 

je ne sait pas quoi choisire

----------


## gege2061

On commence  voire fleurir la bannire anime un peu partout sur le site (blog, chat...) alors a y est, on peut piquer la bannire pour la mettre sur son site?

----------

